# H1N1 Vaccine stolen



## bunkie (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.king5.com/news/local/69735037.html



> OLYMPIA, Wash. (AP) — Authorities are trying to determine who swiped two vials of the H1N1 vaccine from a hospice facility, taking about 20 doses of the swine flu vaccine.
> 
> The Thurston County Sheriff's Office was investigating the case on Tuesday. An employee at Providence Sound Home Car and Hospice discovered the two stolen vials and a compromised third vial. They were believed to be stolen late last week.
> 
> ...




I wonder what the thief intends on doing with it.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 11, 2009)

Make it safe to dance with the sweet, sweet bacon once more?


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 11, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I wonder what the thief intends on doing with it.



My guess would be vaccinating self and some friends, and selling what's left over.


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 11, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> My guess would be vaccinating self and some friends, and selling what's left over.


 
Exactly.

Considering the large number of people being turned away at clinics and even at what was supposed to be mandatory vaccinations for hospital employees due to insufficient supply, I can see a big market for stolen vaccine.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 11, 2009)

We've been having random (h1n1) vaccine clinics set up around here. Free to the public. Only thing they would turn you away for was having a fever at the one I went too. (Was taking a friends daughter in) But we're a different county from Olympia. I wonder if Thurston county wasn't providing that.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 11, 2009)

I've noticed that different counties have had dosages available, but not at the same time.  Kitsap had it, King and Pierce didn't.  Mason had it, nobody else did.  Pierce and King got it, everyone else...not so much.  I'm not sure why the distribution is as crazy as all that, but it is what it is.

Still, stealing vaccines is pretty low...even for bacon dancers.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm hearing about inquiries as to how, out of every million vaccines, about 150,000 are going missing between manufacture and delivery.

Maybe its the same guys stockpiling ammo and canned food. Too bad the zombies are gonna have worse diseases than H1N1...


----------



## Dominion (Nov 11, 2009)

I know someone who was doing a drive through vaccine clinic thing in my area (drive car into tent, get vaccine, drive away).  They stole about 10 regular and 10 h1n1 for friends and family.  I was offered and declined, for one, they were stolen (from a free clinic vaccine) and two I don't want them.


----------



## redcrossemt (Nov 13, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I know someone who was doing a drive through vaccine clinic thing in my area (drive car into tent, get vaccine, drive away).  They stole about 10 regular and 10 h1n1 for friends and family.  I was offered and declined, for one, they were stolen (from a free clinic vaccine) and two I don't want them.



Did you report the vaccine thiefs?


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 13, 2009)

kd7emt said:


> I've noticed that different counties have had dosages available, but not at the same time.  Kitsap had it, King and Pierce didn't.  Mason had it, nobody else did.  Pierce and King got it, everyone else...not so much.  I'm not sure why the distribution is as crazy as all that, but it is what it is.



Here's how it's supposed to be working: http://www.cdc.gov/H1N1flu/vaccination/statelocal/centralized_distribution_qa.htm 

In short, different health departments are probably ordering shipments at different times. I also hear that shipping has become a whole new problem of its own, in some areas.

I just got my shot, after some bullying from my medical director. At the clinic, when I was giving my information, some lady overheard and demanded she get one too, despite not being in any category that's currently allowed it in my county. Poor receptionist told me they've been getting a lot of that lately, especially from elderly patients.


----------



## Dominion (Nov 13, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> Did you report the vaccine thiefs?



I made mention to the department of the hospital they work for and was told that it's commonplace and they aren't doing anything about it.  As long as the vaccines weren't HUGE amounts and aren't being sold they don't care.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 16, 2009)

Update: http://www.king5.com/news/local/Ohio-woman-arrested-in-Wash-flu-vaccine-theft-70157017.html




> OLYMPIA, Wash. - An Ohio woman is under investigation in the theft of H1N1 influenza vaccine from a Thurston County hospice center.
> 
> Sheriff's deputies say 37-year-old Alissa K. Yoder, of West Liberty, Ohio, took two vials of the vaccine from an unlocked medical refridgerator at Providence Sound HomeCare and Hosipce. The vials each contained 10 doses.
> 
> ...


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 16, 2009)

*We had to lock up the nasal vaccine.,*

Sorry state of afairs.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 16, 2009)

I listened in on a confrence call with my state DPH in Sept, and this is one of the questions that came up. The answer from the big wigs of the state was to treat it as any other pharmaceutical, and only increase security if the situation warranted. 
When i went in to get mine (from a clinic that treats many other patients), I was told to give a code-word of sorts at the reception desk, so other patients around wouldn't know I was getting it before they...


----------



## ysgggg (Dec 2, 2009)

wow that is ridiculous!


----------

